# Forest Red Gum(Eucalyptus Tereticornis) from 'Down Under'



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi folks,here's some photos of boards that i milled recently,using a Lucas Mill (swing blade).The timber is Forest Red Gum,also known as Queensland ********. Genus;Eucalyptus,Species;Tereticornis.Truly a beautiful timber,from 'Down Under'!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Mapleman, That's some nice wood. Looks a lot like Bubinga.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's a few more images of Forest Red Gum,wondering whether it is grown in the U.S? Where does Bubinga grow,South America? Cheers Mapleman :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty stuff :yes:








.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful stuff ... is it always that figured?

Bubinga is an African wood and does sometimes look quite similar to some of your pics of this wood.

Paul


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Good looking wood


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Oooohh.... Ahhhh.....


Drooooooooooooooooolllllllll.......................

:smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

niiiiice... I could use a bunch of that...


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

phinds said:


> beautiful stuff ... is it always that figured?
> 
> Bubinga is an African wood and does sometimes look quite similar to some of your pics of this wood.
> 
> Paul


Cheers for comments folks,the timber was sawn from farm paddock grown trees of considerable size,between 4-5 foot wide.Being exposed to the elements(wind,rain etc),would have slowed there growth down alot hence they all(logs) had very little sapwood .Tend to find plenty of figure in these hard,slow grown trees,particularly if they have a bit of age about them.These slabs give a good idea of how big these fellows were.Again,thanks for all the feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's sure some pretty wood. I can see some of that book-matched as a natural edge top for a large trestle table. Good looking dogs too. 







.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

nice haul man! 
beautiful stuff. is that red gum one of those rediculously hard aussie woods? 
i saw a list of the 50 hardest woods according to the janka scale somewhere and woods from oz took a big handful of those spots.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

hey mate dont show them to much thay will be over here filling up containers of timber and laughing all the way home lol:laughing::no:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woody woodturner said:


> hey mate dont show them to much thay will be over here filling up containers of timber and laughing all the way home lol:laughing::no:


Not too sure about that mate. You already have enough swindlers over there exploiting timber as it is. Word gets around and I can tell you there are some serious scams going on. I've been patiently working a container out of the Solomons via Brisbane but I am in no hurry. 

Woody I'm going to ask you a question, but a serious question from my viewpoint: do you have a serious bone in your body? 







.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

We are a small timber business and source all our logs ethically,either salvaged from roadworks,farm paddocks(storm damaged or dead standing) or plantation grown(recently purchased 150 ton of Cigar Box Cedar).We do not exploit trees from native forests;never have,never would! That said,we still manage to mill some of the most beautifull timbers on earth,and i am privileged to be able to show the good folk on this forum just how pretty they are.We love timber,and we love people that love timber;we don't discriminate!I thought Woody's post was somewhat silly,so i wouldn't be too worried about it Texas Timbers.:thumbsup:






.[/QUOTE]


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Not too sure about that mate. You already have enough swindlers over there exploiting timber as it is. Word gets around and I can tell you there are some serious scams going on. I've been patiently working a container out of the Solomons via Brisbane but I am in no hurry.
> 
> Woody I'm going to ask you a question, but a serious question from my viewpoint: do you have a serious bone in your body?
> 
> ...


when i need to mate :laughing:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

yes your right texas there are some a%%^#@^s here thay rape and pillage the forests and all for the mighty dollar ,And some chip it and send it overseas and we buy it back as paper and the government dosn,t care .So yes i have a serious side which rears its ugly head from time to time :thumbdown::bangin::wacko::devil2::furious:


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

mrbentontoyou said:


> nice haul man!
> beautiful stuff. is that red gum one of those rediculously hard aussie woods?
> i saw a list of the 50 hardest woods according to the janka scale somewhere and woods from oz took a big handful of those spots.


 Definately a hardwood,however it mills well when green.:thumbsup:


----------

